# 06/10 MTB - Batchelor St, Granby MA, 1:30pm



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2012)

Former AZr Trev is visiting family down here in the flat lands and we are planning a ride at Batchelor St in Granby MA at 1:30 in the afternoon on Sunday. Trev hasn't been on the bike that much this season so we are looking at a slowish pace over some very technical terrain. 

A bunch of you guys have never ridden here and I know you want to.....DO IT!

If anyone is interested I will post directions to the trail head wich is about 10 minutes off exit 19 of i-91 just north of Northampton MA.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 9, 2012)

F If I didnt have to work I would be down for it...Maybe catch the trev on his next visit

Steveo


----------

